# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Doug Bradley, Midnight Syndicate, Backwoodz Oddities, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

This show marks the return of the Gruesome Giveaway. Go by our FB page, listen to the show, and if you know the answer to our trivia question, you just might walk away with with one of Screamline Studios Meat Mangler props.









Good luck everyone...


----------

